# The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack and its long-standing sponsor, *OPPO*, are thrilled announce an exclusive summer Giveaway Contest that is sure to set your ears on fire! 

Over the next three months, Home Theater Shack members can enter to win one set of OPPO’s stellar *PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphones* ($699 value). These Headphones are currently in HTS’s possession and are being evaluated for a full product review (they also were featured in *our recent review of Onkyo’s DP-X1*). In advance of the official review, let us just say that the PM-2 sounds _simply_ fantastic! 

The PM-2 is a high-end design that delivers the same sweet sound found in OPPO’s acclaimed PM-1 model. It utilizes a planar magnetic driver unique to OPPO, which features a double-sided diaphragm and twice as many conductors within the magnetic field for greater efficiency. Fit and finish is superb…not only does the PM-2 feel great in your hand, it also feels amazing on your head!

If you’ve ever wanted to journey into the world of revealing high-end sound, then this Giveaway Contest should be a priority. It’s a tremendous opportunity to score an awesome piece of equipment!










*Qualification Details and Eligibility (PLEASE READ THOROUGHLY):*


The qualification period is from _*July 15, 2016 through October 15, 2016*_.

A random drawing will be held sometime during late October 2016.

Entrants *must* be registered as a Home Theater Shack member as of August 31, 2016.

Entrants need to have 15 posts during the qualification period. Each post *must* be a minimum of 25 words. No post padding!

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the Giveaway by using this * OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Qualification Thread.*

Shipping is provided to Continental US Residents ONLY. If you live outside of the United States, you can enter the contest but MUST provide a US LOWER 48 Address or make arrangements with a US Shipping Forwarding Company if you are deemed the winner. If the latter is used, the winner is responsible for (A) finding and (B) contacting a forwarding company, in addition to paying any additional shipping costs, export/import taxes, or other fees associated with using the forwarding company or sending the prize to a foreign country. If the winner is unable to furnish a US address or forwarding company within three weeks, the drawing will be scratched and a new winner will be found.


*Ready to roll the dice and enter? Make sure you've fulfilled the above requirements, then click here to tell us you'd like to be entered!*


*About OPPO:* Based in the heart of Silicon Valley, OPPO Digital designs and markets high quality digital electronics that deliver style, performance, innovation, and value to A/V enthusiasts and savvy consumers alike. The company's attention to core product performance and strong customer focus distinguishes it from traditional consumer-electronics brands.
To learn more OPPO and its fantastic products, click *here*.

_NOTE: Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here. Failure to follow the entry rules can result in automatic disqualification without notification!_




:smile:Good Luck, everyone!:smile:​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Happy Friday, folks! Hope you're as excited about this Giveaway as we are! ;-)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Qualification Thread*

Wow! Now who doesn't want that set of cans. Thank's HTS & OPPO for a great giveaway! Now...on to posting.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow is right... These are absolutely awesome cans. Sound quality is so silky smooth... Big time Giveaway... I hope we have a huge turnout for this one!


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I'd love to win these headphones if for no other reason than to see how they'd compare to my Grado SR 125e headphones.[i'd imagine they'd be equal to if not better than the Grados]


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Um, yes I am!  It has been a while since a giveaway of this magnitude. You guys are the best for getting these things arranged, and sponsors are awesome for contributing and participating. Looking forward to it. Thanks.


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Qualification Thread*

I need a new set of headphones. What size of jack do they have?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: The OPPO PM-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone Giveaway Qualification Thread*



dschlic1 said:


> I need a new set of headphones. What size of jack do they have?


Output: 2.5 mm mono mini jacks
Input: 6.35 mm stereo jack, 3.5 mm stereo jack


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

bkeeler10 said:


> Um, yes I am!  It has been a while since a giveaway of this magnitude. You guys are the best for getting these things arranged, and sponsors are awesome for contributing and participating. Looking forward to it. Thanks.


Hey Bryan,

These contests are a ton of fun to run. Obviously a forum-based website is solely dependent on its members, visitors, and the community that exists. HTS has always prided itself as a place where enthusiasts can come for a great no-nonsense experience... and in order for HTS to continue to host Giveaways (not to mention field products to review from manufacturers), we need current members to hit the site frequently to participate _while_ encouraging other enthusiasts to come hangout here...share knowledge...and buy-in into what makes HTS the place it has been. 

I know that sounds a bit like a sales pitch... it's not meant to be... just plain and simple reality! ;-)

Thanks to you...and all of the other awesome members that continue to back HTS...we're able to keep things moving! ;-)

I'm putting the finishing touches on the PM-2 review... this headphone is phenomenal. A pure delight to listen to... whoever wins it is in for quite an experience.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

TrippleJ is the first one entered!

I think the headphone's full review will be up today. Summary: :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, I thought it was 25 posts...so I waited for 25! :sn:

Can we enter every 15 posts? :whistling:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

^ Show-off


----------



## hwkn (Dec 31, 2009)

If I win these headphones they'll be my main headphones while my Grado's will be my back ups and my Sennheiser CX 400 II's will be the back ups to my back ups and my Sennheiser HD 485's will be disposed of[they're not very good sounding compared to my Grado's or my CX 400 II's imho].


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Giving a quick bump to this contest...entry is so simple and the pay-off is big!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the bump Todd I almost forgot about this giveaway. These are some sweet looking cans and it would be interesting to see how they'd compare to my AKG's. Next stop is the qualification thread. :grin2:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If I win these, I will have to listen to that song on them...that 70's song, the Bump!:laugh2:

We want the Bump
We gotta have the Bump
Aw we want the Bump...

I won the XTZ Room Analyzer a while back! That was a great prize as well. Now I just need to get my room finished. I figure I need about $10K & I'm half way there. Hopefully by years end. Come on guys, you gotta enter to win!!!

Aw we want the....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Thanks for the bump Todd I almost forgot about this giveaway. These are some sweet looking cans and it would be interesting to see how they'd compare to my AKG's. Next stop is the qualification thread. :grin2:




What are your AkG's? I have a pair of 271's. Australian made. Been using my shure se215's. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> What are your AkG's? I have a pair of 271's. Australian made. Been using my shure se215's.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AKG K712 Pro's. They're pretty sweet sounding cans. :grin2:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> AKG K712 Pro's. They're pretty sweet sounding cans. :grin2:




Nice. Hopefully I'll be able to share my impressions of the oppos!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tick-tock folks! This Giveaway is getting super close to ending! There's still time to throw your name in the hat!

It's looking like we have a really cool Giveaway in the works with a super popular industry leading brand... fingers crossed. So stay tuned! Easy part is: all you need to do is hanging out here on HTS with the other cool kids! ;-))


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Next up? Maybe the review model of the SVS PB-16 Ultra?0


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohhhh, now that would be sweet! Although that would end up costing me $2,000 because I'd have to buy a second matching one. Then I'd be in trouble because I PROMISED my wife I was done with the upgrades. :grin2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

One last bump for this AWESOME set of headphones. I know... because I reviewed them! ;-) 

Looking forward to sending them on their way – the tradition of Giveaways has been a good one here on HTS and a huge thank you to all of those super valuable members that have opted to make HTS a primary destination during the days and weeks. The folks that you see qualifying themselves are very much intertwined in the fabric of this community. Pretty cool stuff. 

There is still time to enter! Odds are very good. We will run this as a straight random number draw. Please take a moment to read the rules and get yourself qualified if you can! Probably announce Monday!


Our next Giveaway will be announced November 1 (or right around then). I'd love to tell you to beef-up on your homeowners insurance (and take care of any nail pops NOW)... but, alas, I can't. However, it _is_ a really exciting Giveaway...and I think it opens the door to a new kind of audio experience. HTS will be reviewing the product... and the winner will be receive brand-new (Direct from manufacturer) product. 

So, the question is... what can you do to win?

Answer:

1) Stay active and encourage your friends to be a part of our community. Plain and simple. 

This HTS community has a very special place in the AV world on the net. It's one of the few places where mature discussion is embraced and strong bonds are maintained. Our strength can only continue with participation...thanks everyone!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Todd for everything you do here. It would certainly be lesser if not for you. Obviously the giveaways you handle are exciting, but so are the interesting threads you create. Thank you. 
Now, about this nail popping, insurance thing. Can I enter now? Or volunteer? Groveling? Begging? Whatever it takes, I'll start now!
Can't wait to win these headphones... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Thanks Todd for everything you do here. It would certainly be lesser if not for you. Obviously the giveaways you handle are exciting, but so are the interesting threads you create. Thank you.
> Now, about this nail popping, insurance thing. Can I enter now? Or volunteer? Groveling? Begging? Whatever it takes, I'll start now!
> Can't wait to win these headphones...
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Nail popping / insurance thing is trying to say: no subs this go around. Wish I could drop hints otherwise! Believe me! ;-)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

NOT a sub? Nail popping? Boy, that just doesn't sound right. Must be an amp to drive a sub, yeah, that it...an amp! 

Since you're not dropping hints, the least you can do is tell us if we in the right ball park? :smile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know this thing was announced on my birthday! And I didn't get a single birthday present...so I deserve these cans. Well maybe I got more than one present, so technically I didn't get a single present. But I still want them. :hissyfit:

Come on guy's, you can't win if you don't enter!!!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Read: Not nail popping. ;-)

And happy birthday (a little late, I know) ;-)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, ok. Well then my next guess is Chanes L7! Which would be an awesome giveaway!!!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Chane L7? Yes please. 

But I haven't seen much from Mr. Lane on that subject for over a month. Hoping he's still on track for production and it hasn't hit any snags. Not that I'm quite ready to buy yet anyway.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, you've piqued my interest Todd! Come clean with the scoop! :boxer:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

No nail pulling? Must be some super smooth golden ear triton ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoever won, Congrats.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

afterlife2 said:


> Whoever won, Congrats.




I believe Todd said today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Stay tuned... coming up!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OOOOhhhhh, I can't stand it anymore!!!! Help a shackster out!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victor254 (Sep 10, 2017)

These are just so good, like all quality music products they go through a burning in period and mine are starting to sound superb. There are possibly better others there but at considerably more money


----------

